# Special coating on phone cases for sublimation printing?



## Mdrake (Aug 2, 2013)

Is it a fact that you need special coating on phone cases to print on? I think I read that somewhere but can't find the website anymore. I searched on t-shirt forums but couldn't find information about that.

I've been doing a lot of research and noticed that a lot of what I'm finding are cases that look like this: [media]http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00mSuaUiEsHQoO/Sublimation-Case-for-iPhone-IPK03-.jpg[/media]

However, I was hoping to not use cases like those. I was expecting to get plain iPhone cases without that removal top piece to use with a 3d Sublimation printer. I'd really like to start doing this but I need to make sure I get everything right. 

If anyone knows about this, please let me know.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Mdrake said:


> However, I was hoping to not use cases like those. I was expecting to get plain iPhone cases without that removal top piece to use with a 3d Sublimation printer. I'd really like to start doing this but I need to make sure I get everything right.


What is a 3D sublimation printer? I have a couple of 3D sublimation presses (we call them vacuum presses) but we just use a regular sublimation printer.

As far as the cases, you can get them from Coastal Business Transfer Paper, Heat Press, Heat Transfer Vinyl, Sublimation - Coastal Business - Search


----------



## Mdrake (Aug 2, 2013)

I meant the vacuum.

Can you explain the reason why specific cases need to be used? What type of coating is on these cases that allows the sublimation ink to be transferred to them?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Mdrake said:


> I meant the vacuum.
> 
> Can you explain the reason why specific cases need to be used? What type of coating is on these cases that allows the sublimation ink to be transferred to them?


It's not the coating, they're polymer. You can sublimate on to any polymer product without any special coatings. 

The reason you want to use those cases or something similar from another provider is that they have all of the pieces you need to keep you from destroying them while sublimating. In addition to the case you need a printing die that holds the shape of the case while printing and a cooling die to hold the cases shape while cooling. 

Every case needs a different set of dies. We work with three different iphone 4 cases, each one has a different set of dies.

What type of vacuum press do you have?


----------



## Mdrake (Aug 2, 2013)

At this moment, I don't have any machine. I've just been doing my research and I came across the 3D Heat Press from bestsub.net...model SZM3D on this page: Three Different Types of 3D Vacuum Sublimation Machines from BestSub - Best Sublimation Expert from China - Sublimation Blanks,Sublimation Mugs,Heat Press Machines,Photo Crystal

Would you be able to link me to a site that explains how to figure out which die is needed? After reading up on this, all I see is "sublimation die" everywhere...nothing mentioning a difference between the dies.

I'm still debating on whether to get a typical heat press and just use those cases that stick to an adhesive layer on the case or if I should get the 3d machine for the option of printing on mugs, plates, etc. My company manufactures clothing so we're expecting to print our logo on them.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

I believe what Patrick was referring to are jigs used to aid in printing or for proper cooling of the cases after pressing. They will vary depending on the case used.

You can find lots of information here on the various covers and the experiences by those using them. Once you decide on the cover you want to use, the supplier should have any jigs that are required for pressing.

While I have no personal experience with vacuum presses, there are several here that use them and you can certainly find the pros and cons. Regardless, you will probably want a flat press as well for other substrates.

Good luck.

Steve


----------



## zzPrint (Nov 19, 2014)

For 3D sublimation, you must have cases that are specifically made for 3D sublimation. Any regular phone case would likely melt because of the heat required for sublimation printing.


----------

